
Workplace by Facebook: HR Nightmare - thomasvillain
I am wondering what problem Workplace by Facebook is trying to solve, and if they are aware of how 99% of corporations operate? While I acknowledge that SV has for a longtime marketed a Utopian vision of how the post-modern corporation would operate, it was my understanding that this was in fact just a recruiting tool, and not a genuine expectation of how workers need to be supervised and handled.  Unless they expect the system to be restricted to just Stanford grads, it is asking for trouble.  &quot;Email alternatives&quot; are helpful in that they improve information governance capabilities and security.  However, introducing a &quot;social&quot; element to company announcements, policy postings, etc., is immensely myopic.<p>What is particularly frustrating is that IT groups seem to think that HR has not added social elements to the workplace due to technical ineptitude -- rather than by deliberate design to avoid unnecessary and unproductive distractions.
======
ricardobeat
Can you elaborate on why you think it is myopic? I see the same kind of
communication that used to happen over email or chat, just in a slightly
forum-like form.

